# My first Valentino!



## immijenheap

Just got this gorgeous bag in San Francisco for an early birthday present


----------



## LaneyLeft

It's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## mollylope

Love  Thinking of buying in red - how are you liking it? I read the quality on Valentino is quite good for the price


----------



## immijenheap

mollylope said:


> Love  Thinking of buying in red - how are you liking it? I read the quality on Valentino is quite good for the price


Red would be stunning! I've enjoyed using it so far. It feels very well constructed.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Congrats!!


----------

